# CosmosTrialDay 1. Mai



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (12. April 2007)

Also wie ich ja schon vor 1000 Jahren geschrieben hab, planen wir mit der Unterstürzung von Cosmos Bikes in Kölle ne große oder kleine Trial Session...

Termin steht nun ...1. Mai... Neptun Platz Köln vor Cosmos Bikes

Die Jungs von Cosmos sind schon fleißig dabei Kabeltrommeln, Paletten etc zu besorgen, damit wir uns da auch nen bissel beschäftigen können. Ursprünglich war geplant da einen Show Wettkampf auszutragen...aber das wäre aus organisatorischen Gründen nen bissel stressig.....also kann jeder Vorbei kommen der bock hat und nen bissel auf den Hindernissen rum turnen..bei lauter Musik, Bratwurst und Bier... und danach noch weiter in die City

Hat wer bock?

Die Bs´ler kommen auf jeden Fall

MfG
Marco


PS: bei fragen wegen Unterkunft auch gerne Thomas von Cosmos anschreiben... gerne auch das ganze WE...

[email protected]


----------



## Rubelnaldo (12. April 2007)

Wenn ich mir bis dahin nen neuen Rahmen leisten, bzw kaufen kann dann bin ich am Start!!! Sollte ne lustige Aktion werden... Bis dahin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (12. April 2007)

sehr schön....am start


----------



## KAMIkazerider (12. April 2007)

ich versuchs


----------



## sebi-online88 (12. April 2007)

Wenn wir keine Show rein bekommen sind wir auch am Start!


----------



## linus93 (13. April 2007)

wie viel uhr soll das ganze den losgehen???????


----------



## Levelboss (13. April 2007)

ich komme!


----------



## koxxrider (13. April 2007)

Levelboss schrieb:


> ich komme!



das interessiert aber hier keinen glaube ich...

eigentlich geht es hier darum wer am 1 . mai in köln am start ist, felix...nene


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (13. April 2007)

Binn auch da 

Da simmer dabei ! Dat is prima! VIVA COLONIA!


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (13. April 2007)

Yo, wenn mein Fuss bis dahin wieder o.k. ist.


----------



## bikersemmel (18. April 2007)

ich denke ich werde auch dabei sein und mal sehen wen ich noch mit ins auto lade.
bis zum ersten.
gruß Semmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (18. April 2007)

Ich denke wir werden auch da sein!


----------



## Kev95 (20. April 2007)

hehe bin einer der beiden den semmel mit ins auto verladen wird .. ;D bis zum 1. mai !


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (23. April 2007)

also wir werden am Montag dem 30 April in Köln eintreffen und abend nen umtrunk starten...  hoffe auf zahlreiches ERscheinen


----------



## linus93 (24. April 2007)

ich komme zwar aus köln ahbe aber keinen plan wo der neptun platz ist


----------



## Kev95 (25. April 2007)

G P S ! :O hehe.. haste keinen navi ? ich meine is zwar vllt nur nen kleines stück aber dann kannste ja wenigstens mitfahren ^^.. ich frage mal semmel wegen dem 30. vllt sind wir dann auch schon da !.. suchen aber nochn 3. fahrer !


----------



## linus93 (25. April 2007)

Kev95 schrieb:


> G P S ! :O hehe.. haste keinen navi ?!


ne in öffentlichen verkersmittel gibs kein navi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (25. April 2007)

Also das Event ist in der Neprunstrasse dort ist auch der Neptunplatz, die nächste größere Strasse ist da die Venloerstrasse in Köln Ehrenfeld
14 Uhr soll es wohl so richtig los gehen...aber wir sind eh schon vorher da...


----------



## MontyXL (26. April 2007)

jo werde auch kommen ist ja super wetter


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (26. April 2007)

also ich sag nur eins... ich bin glaub ich gut druff...das Hydroxx ist ne Kampfmaschiene...ohoh


----------



## curry4king (26. April 2007)

Video wolln wa sehen


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (26. April 2007)

kommt lieber nach Kölle...Live ist glaub ich besser


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (27. April 2007)

also kurzer Zwischenstand... auf dem Neptunplatz stehen uns bis jetzt zu Verfügung

2 Kabeltrommeln
2 Container
100 Euros..

mal gucken ob man damit nen bissel was machen kann...ansonsten munkelt man ja das Trialer unheimlich flexibel sein sollen..

also bis Dienstag oder auch schon Montag... Montag Abend 21.30 Uhr ist übrigens ...Klau den MaiBaum auf dem PLatz...was auch immer das is...aber ich denke...ich klau mir mal einen...wozu habe ich denn nen T4


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (28. April 2007)

Hi 


ich binn ca. 12.30 am Hauptbahnhof wenn jemand net weis wo der Platz ist , kann gerne sich uns anschliesen Radeln in  ner Gruppe dann zum Neptunplatz

alles jute aus Köln

cya 
 phil


----------



## trialsrider (28. April 2007)

thr1ll2k1ll schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> ich binn ca. 12.30 am Hauptbahnhof wenn jemand net weis wo der Platz ist , kann gerne sich uns anschliesen Radeln in  ner Gruppe dann zum Neptunplatz
> ...



jo feines ding, denke da werde ich mich anschließen, hoffe der clemens kommt brav mit!


----------



## koxxrider (28. April 2007)

thr1ll2k1ll schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> ich binn ca. 12.30 am Hauptbahnhof wenn jemand net weis wo der Platz ist , kann gerne sich uns anschliesen Radeln in  ner Gruppe dann zum Neptunplatz
> ...




ich werde diesen service in anspruch nehmen


----------



## Kev95 (29. April 2007)

Coole sache würde mich auch gerne anschließen .. nur leider fahren semmel und ich direkt zum treffpunkt =(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (29. April 2007)

Die 3 Mann Armee aus Frammersbach wird auch am Start sein.

Ich hoffe ihr habt Platz bei Cosmos für unser Bimobil 

MFG


----------



## Kev95 (30. April 2007)

sorry aba was zur hölle isn bimobil xD ?..


----------



## KermitB4 (30. April 2007)

Unser Bang-Bus, unser Milf-Cruiser, unser Wohnmobil.

MFG


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (30. April 2007)

mit parken könnte sich das allerdings als schwer entpuppen


----------



## KermitB4 (30. April 2007)

Dann fahren wir einfach 2 meter auf die Seite, oder gleich wieder heim 

MFG


----------



## Georg G. (30. April 2007)

hi ihr,
ich wünsch allen die dabei sind sau viel spaß und sauft net so viel..;-)
leider kann ich net dabei sein...aber verletzt euch net und fahrt sauber..

Servus aus Oberfranken
Georg


----------



## koxxrider (1. Mai 2007)

bin um 12:36 am hbf


----------



## KermitB4 (1. Mai 2007)

Also wir sind eben von der Session zurück gekommen,

war wirklich prima dort. Klasse Leute, gute Getränke, tolles Wetter, schöne Hindernisse, was will man mehr?

Grüße nach Braunschweig.

MFG


----------



## sebi-online88 (1. Mai 2007)

Wo bleiben die Pics und Videos??? Glotz???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (1. Mai 2007)

Der wird noch nicht mal daheim sein 

MFG


----------



## trialsrider (1. Mai 2007)

War echt der oberhammer! Jede Menge props an die Braunschweiger crew und die Leute von COSMOS die das so super organisiert haben! Hat suuuper viel spaß gemacht und hat mich zu höhenflügen Motiviert! Die Leute die da waren waren alle super!!! Wieviel waren wa eigentlich hats einer gezählt? ich TIPPE so ca. 25??...na ja war aufjedenfall SUPERB! 










weitere fotos gibts ab morgen dann unter: www.bcd-community.de


----------



## Rubelnaldo (1. Mai 2007)

Da schliesse ich mich an. War echt sehr gut gemacht!! Alles ganz super, alles wunderbar... mal ganz davon abgesehen dass mein sch**ss neuer Rahmen noch irgendwo zwischen Lettland und Düsseldorf unterwegs ist!!   

Hat wirklich ganz viel Spass gemacht Euch beim Fahren zuzugucken und daneben zu stehen... ohne Fahrrad!  

Auf diesem Weg nochmal grosses DANKE and alle die mir mal kurz ihr Bike geliehen haben (Rene, Lange, Piko, Marko)!! Vor allem Piko, aber der war sowieso damit beschäftigt die braunhaarige anzubaggern  
Hoffe nächstes Jahr wird wieder so ne fette Sache, dann hab ich auch mein eigenes Bike dabei.
Wenn jemand von Euch in der Umgebung Düsseldorf, Köln und so fahren will, sagt mal bescheid, bin ich dabei! 
MfG aus Düsseldorf... Michael


----------



## Kev95 (1. Mai 2007)

jaa war echt super klasse danke für die guten tips ! konnte mir echt eine menge abgucken auch wenn ich kaum gefahren bin .. aber ich fands klasse !! Gruß aus Essen


----------



## HeavyMetal (1. Mai 2007)

> ich TIPPE so ca. 25??...



epals???? respect!!!!!


----------



## trialsrider (1. Mai 2007)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> epals???? respect!!!!!



haahaa....hook up man...

25Palletten TIPPEN...tsss....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (2. Mai 2007)

http://www.bcd-community.de/images/4images/img5454.htm mein persönlicher favorit. sieht aus als ob sich da jem. richtig arbeit gemacht hat


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo Marco & BS Team

wollte mich bedanken bei euch für den Cosmos 2007 Trial Cup hier in Köln.
sehr chilliger Cup2007 hoffedas du den nächstes Jahr in Köln nochmal einen Cup  machst 
p.s *der erste mai gehöhrt jetzt dir(euch BS)* 

hier nochmal den link zu den Bildern 
 und vielen Dank an Basti für die tollen Fotos 

jo dann alles gute euch bis denn........
gruss phil


----------



## bikersemmel (2. Mai 2007)

Hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. 
Mit den üblichen Verdächtigen zu fahren ist einfach immer extrem witzig.

Und die Fotos sind auch alle spitze geworden.
Super schnelle und gute Bearbeitung.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen dass dieses event ein alljährliches wird und wir uns im kommenden Jahr, selber Ort selbe Zeit, wiedertreffen werden.

Viele Grüße 
Semmel


----------



## KermitB4 (2. Mai 2007)

ÄÄÄM Phil?

Veranstalter und Organisator war der Comos-Laden und nicht das BS-Team.

MFG


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (2. Mai 2007)

Thx erstmal an alles die da waren.... Wetter war ja nicht so schlecht... und das Kölsch nicht wirklich schwer runter zu bekommen 
haben vor das nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder zumachen--- evtl sogar nen Style Trial Contest für jeder MAn .... da setzen wir dann nen paar Mietzen hin die uns bewerten... könnte nen spass werden...
aber nächstes Jahr treffen wir uns alle nen Tag vorher und gehen Abends kompletto auf die Piste... da kann dann in lustiger runde noch nen bissel gefachsimpelt werden 

@KErmit... Es war schon ne zusammenarbeit zwischen Cosmos und uns...hatten mal bei nen Bierchen...wobei auch sonst... die Idee irgendwas zu machen... und fürs erste mal war es halt ganz cool... 

...feine Bilder übrigens


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (3. Mai 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> ÄÄÄM Phil?
> 
> Veranstalter und Organisator war der Comos-Laden und nicht das BS-Team.
> 
> MFG



Aha OK

Dann Dank an Cosmos und BS Crew
bis nächstes Jahr 2008

gruss phil


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (8. Mai 2007)

" Hallo Jungs;
Freut mich sehr, dass Euch unser Tag auf dem Neptunplatz gefallen hat.
Schaut Euch mal die Bilder von den glücklichen Kleinen an- und Teo
liefert dazu den guten Film...
Würde mich freuen, Euch nächstes Jahr hier wieder zusehen...
Dann stellen wir den ganzen Platz mit Turnzeugs für Euch zu....
Gruß aus Köln
Thomas (Cosmo) "


http://www.das-photo.com/album/index.html


----------



## KermitB4 (9. Mai 2007)

Wirklich schöne Bilder von den kleinen. Die sind mit ihren komischen Laufrädern und Wutsch-teilen schon richtig abgegangen!

MFG


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (10. Mai 2007)

Hier nochmal das Video vom Cosmos Trial Cup 2007

http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/glotz
Cosmos Trial Cup 2007

@trialsrider.... so dehne ich mich jetzt auch wenn ich in GRaz bin..  sauber mein Freund


----------



## Hupert (10. Mai 2007)

Sorry.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (10. Mai 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> Hier nochmal das Video vom Cosmos Trial Cup 2007
> 
> http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/glotz
> Cosmos Trial Cup 2007
> ...



video is mega! haste gut gemacht GLotz wie immer!!!   
werde es mal in den New Vid thread und so setzen....


----------



## V!RUS (10. Mai 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> Hier nochmal das Video vom Cosmos Trial Cup 2007
> 
> http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/glotz
> Cosmos Trial Cup 2007



Was ein geiles Video, Respekt!


----------



## kingpin18 (10. Mai 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> Hier nochmal das Video vom Cosmos Trial Cup 2007
> 
> http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/glotz
> Cosmos Trial Cup 2007
> ...



Da hat der Glotz mal wieder ein richtig gutes Vid gemacht.   
Der Marco hat einen lockeren Sitehop mal eben auf 9EP gezogen.


----------



## mannüü (14. Mai 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> Hier nochmal das Video vom Cosmos Trial Cup 2007
> 
> http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/glotz
> Cosmos Trial Cup 2007
> ...



.....Jaha, ein dickes Ding! Lob, Lob... theo-retisch...


----------

